# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Çfarë mendoni për Mac OS X?

## Mr_Right

Mua me pelqejne kompjutrat Macintosh por desha te dija se çfar mendoni juve? se ndoshta do blejj nje te ri.
pres mendimin tuaj.

----------


## Force-Intruder

LoL... Me duket se heshtja flet me shume se gjithshka Mr. Right!

Megjithate, nqs ke ne plan te punosh si designer... merre pa frike..ky eshte mendimi im.
Pershendetje!

----------


## cunimartum

Meqenese ti kerkon nje opinion atehere po e perdredh edhe une nje nga eksperienca ime.
Une kam mbi 6 muaj qe perdor Mac OS 10.2.3   faktikisht e kam marre sepse X u ndertua mbi Unix dhe kjo jo pa qellim.
1.   Ka shume stabilitet, dhe kur them shume e kam seriozisht, arsyeja kryesore eshte sepse zemra e Unix eshte Kernel qe ne kete rast eshte bere e Mac. Dhe Kernel me tere mend qe di ta kontrolloj procesorin sic duhet.
2.   Mund te perdoresh Terminalin qe nese di si ta perdoresh te duket vetja sikur ja ke hypur Unix ose Linux, pra bashke me terminalin mund te besh skripte ne Shell.
3.   Nese nuk do te kesh pune me terminalin as mos ja hidh syte fare se s'te duhet, vete pjesa Windows (po ta quajme keshtu) e Mac X te kenaq shikimin.
4.   Nga 60 GB te mundshme une kam vetem 200MB te lira ne kete moment dhe ecen aq shpejt sa ecte kur e shpaketova. Prandaj e permenda fort ate pjesemarrjen e Kernel me perpara.

Per sa i perket heshtjes, jo cdokush mund ti leverdisi cmimi pasi me tere mend ben shtrenjte, por te pakten Powerbook G4 ka dale per mendimin tim me cmim shume te leverdisshem. Deri tani hallall i pacin dollaret.

----------


## Mr_Right

Thx per mendimin tuaj une edhe une Mac OS X kam por shum njerz kan Windows, mua personalisht me pelqen me shum Mac OS X po nga qe desh te blej nje lap top kujtova se jan ma te mire windows, prandaj edhe kam pyet,
nga qe nuk kam pas kurr windows ne shtepi.
flm per sygjerimet tuaja

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

ajo cka do thoja une eshte ...!!!
para pak kohesh eshte bere nje diskutim reth kesaj teme ne forum prandaj nese do me shume informacjon kerko njehere me topic mac os ose ndonje gje te ngjashme 
take care 
Ardi
p.s. i qendroj asaj qe tha F-I

----------


## andiOS

Mr_Right a je ne vete ???!!!!!
Nese ke perdor gjithmon MAC OS ke ndermend te kalosh ne Windows   ?

----------


## xxxl

pershendetje .une kame reth 8 muaj qe jame duke punuar me power mac g5 dhe te them te verteten kam ngelur i mahnitur se sa i thjesht eshte ne perdorim, me windows nuk kisha gje tjeter vec se kaos. por dua te them edhe kete qe per mac intel ka shume pak universal programe shpresojme se ne te ardhmen mbase .

----------


## macipaci

une kam qe prej pes vjetesh qe perdor mec...po ka ate difektin e vogel qe shume softwear nuk jane kompatibel per mec...kjo me beri te bleja njr notebook qe me heq trurin se ne cdo moment duhet te kujdesesh per vieren..e terci e verci...naja..

----------


## Mr_Right

> Mr_Right a je ne vete ???!!!!!
> Nese ke perdor gjithmon MAC OS ke ndermend te kalosh ne Windows   ?


lol mua me beri shumica te kaloj tek Windows, plus me te thene te drejten software per Mac eshte shum me e shtrenjtë se sa per Windows, per mendimin tim mac jan shum me te mire! por edhe shum te shtrenjtë!

----------


## Mr_Right

> une kam qe prej pes vjetesh qe perdor mec...po ka ate difektin e vogel qe shume softwear nuk jane kompatibel per mec...kjo me beri te bleja njr notebook qe me heq trurin se ne cdo moment duhet te kujdesesh per vieren..e terci e verci...naja..


Ke te drejt ky eshte problemi me i madh, por tani me ndryshe me duket, edhe une per kete arësye blejta nje windows laptop!

----------


## ANDI_

Pershendetje
Une kam nje MacBook Pro.Ne te kam te instaluar Mac Ox dhe windows.Te them te drejten Mac qendron shume shume shume me lart se sa windows.Nuk kam pasur asnje problem.Meqenese baza a MAc eshte unix nuk ka ngadalsira,ngrirje ose viruse.EShte i shpejte dhe do doja ta permblidhja me nje fjale te vetme "KAFSHE"  :buzeqeshje:  .

----------


## darwin

*Mac OS X vs Windows Vista(!)*

----------

